# AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60 Temps



## brycematheson712

I have an HP Pavillion laptop. On 'High Performance' when the computer is under 100% load, the CPU temps shoot all the way up to 87 degrees Celsius! Now, I know that that's not acceptable. Basically, I'm asking if this is a normal temperature for this kind of processor. I'm crossing my fingers.

It looks as if all fans are working and everything, so I'm not sure why it's getting so hot.

Thanks!


----------



## mx344

wow thats pretty hot, good thing that that processor is rated at 95c, but that seems a little hot still...Do you know what the idle temps are?
Normal? I am not sure if i would say normal, cause it seems hot to me, but let me check out my laptop it has a rm70 in it...


----------



## brycematheson712

Oh! Good. It's rated to be around 95 degrees? That's a relief.

Idle temps are right around 45, or 46 degrees. Is that a decent idle temp?


----------



## sshaggy

i too have turion 2X 64 on my hp laptop.
 i would recomend u to buy a laptop stand which has fans installed on it, running on USB.
i have experienced the effect of overheating on my system causing slow responses and disk read error.
 remember "prevention is better than cure."


----------



## mx344

yes that is a decent idle temp, im just so amazed it can get heated up so hot... 40c? man...


----------



## Michael

brycematheson712 said:


> Oh! Good. It's rated to be around 95 degrees? That's a relief.
> 
> Idle temps are right around 45, or 46 degrees. Is that a decent idle temp?



My RM-70 (AMD Turion X2 2.0Ghz) is idle @ 60c, and I've been running it for about 4 hours re-partitioning the hard drive and running multiple degrags (light-mid load).

I think 45-46c is decent, especially if you don't have any aftermarket cooling solution (like a laptop pad) to ease the heat away.

-Michael


----------



## brycematheson712

It seems just like HP shouldn't be allowed to sell laptops (or any computer company for that matter) that overheat.


----------

